

Which James Bond villain plan made the most economic sense? - timdierks
http://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2012/11/which-james-bond-villain-plan-made-the-most-economic-sense.html

======
deicidium
In terms of economic plausibility I'd have to go with Dominic Green from
Quantum of Solace. He was essentially trying to take control of Bolivia's
water supply for economic/political capital. This is the sort of thing that
banks and governments are _already_ doing.

I'm not sure if this is a situation where art imitates life or where life
imitates art, but either way it was a Bond film that had a bad guy so
plausible that it barely seems outrageous and my commentary has me pondering
Marx's base and superstructure.

